# Hotel/Motel Manager Jobs NSW



## Nibq (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site. We are looking at immigrating to Australia. We have done an Assessment through a MARA registered agent and my husband qualifies for a 190 Visa State Nomination NSW Hotel/Motel Manager. We have not started the rest of the process yet. My question is what is the job market like for Hotel/Motel Resort Manager in NSW. Should he apply for a job while still in South Africa or should we finish the whole process and go job hunting when we arrive there.

Thank you in advance for any advice.


----------

